# No luck with Cervelo RS BB cable guide !



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a Cervelo RS thats about 3-4yrs old. The cable guide underneath the bottom bracket has some wear and the front derailleur cable is starting to hang up. I sent cervelo an email and was told that I would have to purchase it through a dealer. I went to my closest Cervelo dealer and he was not able to obtian one either, then he contacted his sale's rep who has also been unable to obtain one.

Does anyone know of an aftermarket company that produces them or another bike company that uses the same. I tried a Shimano cable guide but its not even close.


----------

